# gacacarre !



## titiminet5122

Bonjour. J'ai entendu ce mot dans mon enfance, dans mon entourage. Je ne suis pas sûr de l'orthographe. Qu'est-ce que " gacacarre" veut dire ? Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Necsus

Bonjour, titimine. J'ai bien peur que ça ne veut rien dire. Tu n'as pas un plus ample contexte?


----------



## titiminet5122

Bonjour. C'est un mot que j'ai entendu dans mon entourage, quand j'étais tout petit. ça ressemblait vaguement à ça.


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Titiminet (et Ciao Necsus),
Et tu ne te rappelles même pas un début de contexte, dans quelles circonstances tu l'entendais, car je suppose que tu l'as entendu plusieurs fois? Et ton papa, il est (ou étais) originaire de quelle région?
En tout cas, cela fait vachement penser comme son à "cagare, cacare" (ch..r).


----------



## titiminet5122

Bonjour. C'est un juron. Et mon père était originaire de "montecatini" en toscane ( les thermes, les collines, tout ça...) C'est la cata. J'ai toujours parlé français à la maison, et je comprends à peu près l'italien, mais ne le parle pas ! Je pense que c'est l'un des 2 mots !


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Titiminet,
Étant donné les circonstances, je me suis permis d'ouvrir un fil sur le sujet sur le forum "Solo Italiano": http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2508568&p=12631784#post12631784
J'espère qu'il y aura des réponses intéressantes. Tu peux me contacter par PM pour traduire tes réponses aux questions qu'on pourrait te poser .
Stammi bene!
Matou.


----------



## titiminet5122

Grazie mille !  Titi.


----------

